# Last year's crystallized honey - now what?



## B Steve B (Jun 4, 2015)

Almost all of our honey last year crystallized right after it was bottled. We have been using it by heating a little as we go, or just using it in crystallized form - but we didn't feel right about selling it, so we didn't try (though some had to have it anyway). So, we still have a few dozen quarts sitting here that look strange to anyone expecting golden liquid honey. That which we've warmed for our own use just went back to crystals if we did much of it at once (more than a cup or so). What do others do with all this crystallized honey? I've considered selling it all at discount to make room....or maybe making another product (mead? bochet?) What say you?


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

If it is in glass jars put it in your car with the windows rolled up. If you strain it a little finer it shouldn't crystallize as fast. Or look up the Dyce method of making creamed honey.

Some honey crystallizes faster than others. Canola comes to mind.

Alex


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I sell 100's of pounds of granulated honey every year. My regulars prefer it.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

More refined honey customers prefer liquid honey. We here in the city call crystallized honey bumpkin honey!! :lpf: If your bottles are glass just put them in a microwave.


----------



## hypsin (Feb 13, 2014)

Call it 2017 vintage honey with fully developed flavors and firm texture and charge premium.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a 50 watt heating pad that has 3 heat settings, I put this pad onto the bottom of a Styrofoam box in which I can stand 20 1lb jars of crystallized honey turn the pad control to medium put the lid on the Styrofoam box leave for 24 hours then remove the liquid honey good enough to sell as the temp does not go much above 100F
Johno


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I suggest all of you readers watch a few of these videos of these refined neighbors of Charlie's in San Francisco who are his REFINED honey customers. Don't even ask what they are using that honey for.


https://youtu.be/3iFk2b43KfQ




Charlie B said:


> More refined honey customers prefer liquid honey. We here in the city call crystallized honey bumpkin honey!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

In the winter your heater vent on the floor makes a perfect liquefier, place you jars or bears on the vent and place a brown grocery bag over them. 

A heating pad also works any time, with your jars on top place a towel over the jars to retain heat. 

A very simple bucket warmer; a few empty deeps with a 60+ watt light bulb underneath, piece of plexy glass on top retains the heat, while the light shining through reminds you its on.

get a temp gun and keep your temp at around 100 or less to the flavor and good taste of your raw honey.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I built this http://www.michiganbees.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Bucket-Heater_20100726.pdf. It works great. It says "bucket heater" but it is built to accept standard wire Queen Excluders which serve as shelves for lining up glass jars. I have put plastic bottles in it as well and it works great.


----------



## jooky (Mar 18, 2016)

learn to make creamed honey, sell it for 2X


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

If you want consistent guaranteed success you should completely, and I mean _completely_ decrystallize the honey before seeding it with a portion of a fine grain creamed honey. If you leave any of the original coarse grains that is often the form it will recrystallize to rather than the smooth creamy stuff you are looking for.


----------



## blugarden (Sep 11, 2018)

You can sell it depending on the demands of your locals.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

We put a bucket in our hot tub, 104F let it sit for around 3-4 days comes out great.


----------



## canadiyank (Apr 7, 2018)

missybee said:


> We put a bucket in our hot tub, 104F let it sit for around 3-4 days comes out great.


Ha ha, I like this!


----------



## Beebeard (Apr 27, 2016)

Stack up some supers and use a light bulb to make a heating box. Plug the light into a seedling heating mat temperature controller, about 20 bucks on amazon. It has a temp. Probe and you can set it for your desired temp and it will hold that temp for you.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I sell almost all my honey crystallized. You just have to educate your buyers. The only time I liquefy it is when it's set up in the bucket and I can't get it into the jars. Putting it in a car in the sun in the summer usually will liquefy it.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

> Stack up some supers and use a light bulb to make a heating box. Plug the light into a seedling heating mat temperature controller, about 20 bucks on amazon. It has a temp. Probe and you can set it for your desired temp and it will hold that temp for you.



Same general idea of using existing boxes and QEs but using an STC-1000 ($16) as the thermostat control for two light bulbs. Minimal "special equipment" and also dries out sugar bricks.


----------

